# Big trucks? Bwah hah ha! Think again!



## rreidnauer (May 12, 2007)

I definitely march to a beat of a different drum. But I'm not shy about getting down and dirty.





Late February, canoe on a convertible. Don't see that every day!

This little road legal go-cart has seen more off roading than many an SUV. I wish I still had pictures on the harddrive (and a website I once posted them to has since shut down) but it's been on some nasty logging trails around Centralia, PA. One photo I had was of it on a very steep incline of loose rock. (so steep that I had to stop the front tire against a rock because the rear park brake wasn't enough to hold it in place!!!) Fortunately, the short wheelbase makes up for limited ground clearance, but I still got to drive with one set of wheels on the center hump, and the other on the trail edge, stratling the rut. :hmm3grin2orange: 

On three occasions, I've taken it to work on days where work was closed due to significant snow, (a rare occurance, since they rarely like to close for weather) so I could plow the parking lot and driveway. Only once did I get it stuck, when I tried to bust trough the highway's plow piles with not quite enough speed. (I just shoved it out with a plow!) 

10 years and 156,000 miles and still purring. Just got a new top, and hope to get it some fresh paint soon.


----------



## spacemule (May 14, 2007)

So, you're proud of using the wrong tool for the job? Seems rather foolish to me. Do you use screwdrivers instead of chisels also?


----------



## rreidnauer (May 14, 2007)

Wow. Harsh.  I thought it would be more comical than anything, and perhaps making a point that not everyone needs a petro guzzling beast, 4WD, and big knobby tires, to go from point A to point B. (which does bring up a question of the wrong tool for the job. Why does one need to commute to work in an Excursion or full bed, Supercab pickup anyhow?) 

I guess I am a bit proud of my driving abilities, as I can drive it in foul weather better than most folks with SUV's and 4x4's. Long ago, Pop told me to go out and find an empty parking lot during snow storms and learn what a car can do. In doing so, I've become comfortable driving a car sideways as much as forward. Some might call that wreckless, but it's far better than being clueless and just slamming on the brakes at the first inkling of control loss, and stuffing it into the guard rail or far worse, oncoming traffic.

If it helps your opinion of me in any way, the Cummins diesel pickup in the pic is mine too. I guess the big question is why didn't I drive it in the snow. Well, it's getting up there in years. It's a '90, and one time it had a rotted front brake rotor from sitting most the Summer, and I didn't find and repair it before the weather turned. I deemed it unsafe to drive. Another time, a front uni was shot, and it don't go so good in 2WD through snow. (unlike the Miata) I can't recall for sure on the third occasion, but it was probably a steering knuckle uni. (good ol' Dodge "permanently lubricated" uni's) My point is, I selected the best vehicle at my disposal at the time.

But I'll keep your thoughts in mind the next time I cruise by yet another four wheeler lying on it's side in the ditch, (which I just happen to see again a little over a month ago. Nice job he/she did. Big four door pickup went over a guard rail, through a telephone pole, and landed on it's side in the creek.  ) because some clueless yahoo thinks, that since they got 4WD, they can drive like they are invincible.

Even the correct tool in the hands of the inept is useless.  

I humbly appologize. I only meant to provide a little levity.


----------



## rreidnauer (May 14, 2007)

Oh, yea, and I can't deny grinding down an old screwdriver to use as a chisel in the past. (well, used as a driving wedge for something. Far too long ago to remember anymore) :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## spacemule (May 15, 2007)

I was just busting your ass. :sword:


----------



## ray benson (May 15, 2007)

I have seen something similar. Small car with roof brackets for a kayak. Let me guess, your roof brackets also serve as a mount for the 395 and 3120?


----------



## rreidnauer (May 15, 2007)

ray benson said:


> I have seen something similar. Small car with roof brackets for a kayak. Let me guess, your roof brackets also serve as a mount for the 395 and 3120?



Nah, the 3120 I keep under the hood to make the car go. :chainsawguy:


----------



## rb_in_va (May 16, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Wow. Harsh.  I thought it would be more comical than anything, and perhaps making a point that not everyone needs a petro guzzling beast, 4WD, and big knobby tires, to go from point A to point B. (which does bring up a question of the wrong tool for the job. Why does one need to commute to work in an Excursion or full bed, Supercab pickup anyhow?)



Driving in the snow and off-roading are 2 different things. Does your work commute involve driving the rutted out dirt road? In the snow I am fairly comfortable driving a FWD, but would no doubt take the truck for the rutted out trail you spoke of.


----------



## rreidnauer (May 16, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Driving in the snow and off-roading are 2 different things. Does your work commute involve driving the rutted out dirt road? In the snow I am fairly comfortable driving a FWD, but would no doubt take the truck for the rutted out trail you spoke of.




True enough. And honestly, it wasn't my original intent to go off roading with it. I went up to Centralia to see the damage the mine fires have done to the town since it began burning back in the 60's. (quite a thing to see if you've never been there) After hiking a great deal of the area, I found some trails and decided to try my luck and see if I could find more signs of the fire. The thought did cross my mind once I got back there a ways, of how I'd handle getting hung up or flatten a tire. I did express quite a bit of care to assure I didn't slip down into the ruts, and watched for rocks which could impale my tread. It was worth the looks I got from the four wheelers when they saw a red convertible running the trails. No harm done.


----------



## Jumper (May 16, 2007)

Now this puts all your puny little trucks to shame HUGE. We have a lot of these hauling oil sand out of the mine to ore prep, plus a even larger number of CAT 777s and 793s running about the place.

http://cmms.cat.com/cmms/servlet/ca...namicImageServlet?imageid=C198751&imageType=9

From Wikipedia:

The Caterpillar 797B is an ultra class mining truck. The 797B is one of the largest mechanical dump trucks in the world with the following characteristics2:
- Empty weight: 623,690 kg (1,375,000 lbs)
- Drive: 3524B Series, 24-cylinder, four-stroke diesel engine
- Max speed: 67 km/h or 42 mph
- Horsepower: 3550
- Suspension: independent, self-contained, oil-pneumatic suspension cylinder on each wheel
- Height empty: 7.6 metres (24ft 11in)
- Length: 14.5 metres (47ft 5in)
- Body width: 9.8 metres (32ft)
- Dumping height: 15.3 metres (50ft 2in)
- Fuel capacity: 6,814 L or 1,800 US gallons
- Cost: $5 – 6 million Canadian dollars
This truck is so large that it can not be driven on the highway to location, so it must be taken there in pieces and constructed at the job site.

A single tire of the Caterpillar 797B costs $40,000, and is 13 feet high.

The competition to the Caterpillar 797B is the Liebherr T-282 dump truck which can also hold nearly 400-ton

The Liebherr T 282 B has the most power at 3,650 horsepower vs. 3,550 horses for the giant Caterpillar 797B, which just edges out the German monster for the title of the largest truck in the world. The Caterpillar has slightly more carrying capacity: 400 tonnes vs. 3803.


----------



## rreidnauer (May 16, 2007)

I could hide my car inside one of the tires!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 17, 2007)

Those are great little cars, even standard they are one fun car, stick in a supercharger and they are a blast! My dad has a standard one with a 6 speed, fun fun car.


----------



## Jumper (May 17, 2007)

Yes the tires are a good size....I sell them for $500 each and they are turned into cattle water troughs by a firm in Laurel, Montana. Recycle recycle recycle.


----------



## PWB (Jun 4, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> True enough. And honestly, it wasn't my original intent to go off roading with it. I went up to Centralia to see the damage the mine fires have done to the town since it began burning back in the 60's. (quite a thing to see if you've never been there) After hiking a great deal of the area, I found some trails and decided to try my luck and see if I could find more signs of the fire. The thought did cross my mind once I got back there a ways, of how I'd handle getting hung up or flatten a tire. I did express quite a bit of care to assure I didn't slip down into the ruts, and watched for rocks which could impale my tread. It was worth the looks I got from the four wheelers when they saw a red convertible running the trails. No harm done.



Haven't been there since the early 90's. Hauled a lot of Ford pickup frame rails from the Dana plant to Ford oakville (ontario). Still had fires going then, the odd time I'd find a piece of road fresh paved over the damage. Did they get it out yet? People think I'm telling trucker stories if I mention it....


----------

